# DWL-G650+ unter windows 2000



## gently (21. April 2005)

Hallo,
ich nutze die dwl-650+ mit dem Treiber 3.07, Firmware 1.9.8.98 und Windows 2000 sp4 auf einem Toshiba Laptop mit einem Zyxel wlanrouter p660hw-67 Firmware 3.40 von Arocr.

mein Problem:
Routerseitig die Wlankarte wird unter Mac-Adressen im Router eingetragen und im Diagmosemodus auch als wlan - Karte erkannt.

im Autostart ist das D-Link-Icon und die Karte baut eine Verbindung zu meinem Wlan auf, kanal6, nur: ich kann nicht surfen oder Via Wlan-Karte auf den Router zugreifen. beide Sachen funktionieren nur mit meiner eingebauten Ethernet-Pc-Card.

warum kann ich via wlan nicht surfen?

Erst ipconfig keine IP 
anwählen ipconfig IP Adresse ist da, Verbindung in 2m 98 % es werden auch Pakete gesendet aber keine empfangen? 


welche angaben braucht ihr noch von mir, um Tipps zu geben?

danke!

Frank


----------

